# Grappling uniforms?



## Sin (Mar 22, 2005)

Is there a special uniform you should get to train in grappling or is he traditional student gi good enough, and also, when training do yo wear your belt (IE with gi)


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 22, 2005)

We occasionally grapple, we just wear regular gi's with belt, I know some of the more advanced prefer heavy weight as they have a lower risk of ripping. I would ask your instructor what he/she thinks.
Aqua


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2005)

Some of the guys in my BJJ class use Judo uniforms.  Different material than your traditional gi and I would think that it'd stand up to the wear and tear better.

Mike


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2005)

honestly I have owned one uniform during the one year of training I have had so far...i think i might be getting a new one for easter but i'm not getting my hopes up.  I like my uniform the same I like my spot on the couch at home, because my grove is there. I feel confortable in my older gi......eh whatever i'll get a new one and get that one more to my grove...i might get the heavy one..thanks for the advice


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> Is there a special uniform you should get to train in grappling or is he traditional student gi good enough, and also, when training do yo wear your belt (IE with gi)


 All depends on what you are doing.

 Judo and BJJ will wear gi's, they are stronger then karate / tkd ones though.

 But grappling doesn't require a gi, as long as you aren't doing gi grappling.  Shorts and t-shirts are pretty common and perfectly acceptable.  Rash Guards / underarmor seem to be the "cool" thing for a lot of people.  You could go with the wrestling singlet if you're into spandex 

 Just don't intentionally destroy each others clothes.  So if you are training in T-shirts don't be grabbing them.


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 24, 2005)

For a truly traditional grappling class you should be naked like the old Greek Olympiad. For proper Brazilian training thongs and tanning oil should be added.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 24, 2005)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> For a truly traditional grappling class you should be naked like the old Greek Olympiad. For proper Brazilian training thongs and tanning oil should be added.


 hmm...  you might be on to something... get a bunch of good looking people, make it co-ed and you could be rather rich.  I suggest patenting the idea now before someone else does


----------



## Pittbull (Mar 30, 2005)

If you're doing gi training look at judo gis and bbj kamonos.For no gi training pick up a rash guard.


----------



## ghostdog2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Gracies' claim it's better to train in a gi at first. If you recall, Royce wore his gi in U.F.C. for the first few years. Later went without.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 30, 2005)

ghostdog2 said:
			
		

> Gracies' claim it's better to train in a gi at first. If you recall, Royce wore his gi in U.F.C. for the first few years. Later went without.


 Yup, thats what they do.  Of course there is another side to that.  

 As for Royce in a gi in the UFC, well it was a disadvantage to be wearing one.  But for that first few he was good enough to get away with it, and even use it against opponents that didn't know enough about it (all of them), later on the level of competition increased and the gi would have been a bad idea.

 Don't forget that the UFC started as a way to promote Gracie JJ, so they had to make it look good


----------

